# Bloated Pregnant Rabbit????



## Dublinperky (Apr 15, 2009)

Nessa's due date is today and she seems to be bloated! Her stomach is huge and feels really weird. She is acting strangely calm too! Could it be because she is prego or if she is sick. Please help!:nerves1

Aly!:cry1:


----------



## Dublinperky (Apr 15, 2009)

It just deleted my previous post I just wrote:X! Oh well! 

I just looked up what the syptoms of bloat for rabbits are. She is drinking and eating fine which she shouldn't if she has bloat. So what could be going on? Could she be going into labor ofr something? I am sorry I am really freaking out!:tears2:

Aly!:nerves1


----------



## itsmarlababy (Apr 15, 2009)

sounds like your having the same problem as me! go to my post and let me know if that is what your rabbits stomach looks like


----------



## Dublinperky (Apr 15, 2009)

She doesn't really look like that at all! I wish that I could help... Maybe if I could get some pictures!

Aly!


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Apr 15, 2009)

Many rabbits get big hard tummies the day they are due, I really would not worry. Has she nested? What color is her vaginal area? I had found tha dark purple and swelled normally means they will be kindling soon.


----------



## clevername (Apr 15, 2009)

*Dublinperky wrote: *


> Nessa's due date is today and she seems to be bloated! Her stomach is huge and feels really weird. She is acting strangely calm too! Could it be because she is prego or if she is sick. Please help!:nerves1
> 
> Aly!:cry1:


It may be because she's pregnant. Mine tend to do this "pregger flop" thing close to the end of their term where they mostly lay around with the big gut resting on the cage floor. 

If she's eating and drinking fine I don't think there is anything to worry about.

Unless of course there is some other reason you're concerned???


----------



## pamnock (Apr 15, 2009)

*bunnybunbunb wrote: *


> Many rabbits get big hard tummies the day they are due, I really would not worry. Has she nested? What color is her vaginal area? I had found tha dark purple and swelled normally means they will be kindling soon.



Thevulva is very purple and swollen when the doe is cycling past a very receptive period, so it is not necessarily an indication of readiness to kindle.

Pam


----------



## Dublinperky (Apr 15, 2009)

*clevername wrote: *


> *Dublinperky wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Nessa's due date is today and she seems to be bloated! Her stomach is huge and feels really weird. She is acting strangely calm too! Could it be because she is prego or if she is sick. Please help!:nerves1
> ...



I guess I am just paranoid! I am so nervous that anything would happen to her or the babies! :blushan: I hope everything goes okay. I Am still kind of worried..... I will keep everyone posted!

Aly!


----------



## Dublinperky (Apr 17, 2009)

Quick update! 

Nessa had her babies! I am so happy! She seems normal again. Thank you all for helping me out!

Aly!


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 17, 2009)

Aw congrats! Are they all ok? How many did she have? Pictures?


----------



## BlueGiants (Apr 17, 2009)

Congratulations! How many? How are momma and babies doing? Did you check the nest?


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Apr 17, 2009)

YEah!! I love seeing baby bunnies. can we know soon? please?


----------



## DeniseJP (Apr 17, 2009)

Pictures!!!leaseplease:

Denise


----------



## Dublinperky (Apr 17, 2009)

I have 9 healthy babies!!!!! I can't find my camera but I made a video with my new video camera and I can't figure out how to get it on the computer. I will post that as soon as I get it on here!

Aly!


----------



## BlueGiants (Apr 17, 2009)

9???? :shock: Poor mommy! Good for you!


----------



## Dublinperky (Apr 17, 2009)

I know! She was HUGE before she had them!!! I thought she was bloated but now I found it was because she had so many babies! 

Aly!


----------



## StarfishSaving (Apr 17, 2009)

Congrats on the healthy babies! Waiting anxiously for the video or pictures


----------



## Dublinperky (Apr 19, 2009)

Okay I found a camera just let me upload pics they will be here in like 10 minutes!'

Aly!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 19, 2009)

Want to see! Want to see!!


----------



## Dublinperky (Apr 19, 2009)

Pictures!

They are 2 days old here!































Aly!


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 19, 2009)

Aw they are adorable! Mommy did a great job with the nest too!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 19, 2009)

There very cute and so tiny.


----------



## whaleyk98 (Apr 19, 2009)

Holy cow she had alot of babies. They are very cute!


----------

